# What Size Box for Royal Hatchlings??



## Wiccan Warrior (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

My very first Clutch of Royal Python Eggs are currently day 38 of cooking in the Incubator and I was wondering what Size Hatchling Tubs I will be needing? I have seen these on E-bay and would like opinions as to whether they will be suitable or if anyone can recommend alternatives.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130862477673?var=430123685176&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Warmest Wishes,

John


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

I used those in the past and wasn't happy with the lids, they needed to be taped down or elastic bands round them

you could use 5/9l Rubs
cadburys tubs
Cadbury Hatchling Box Large

I use trofast tubs from ikea in a home built wooden rack, lidless
Cadbury Hatchling Box Large
I use the white ones, and only £1.50 each


----------



## Wiccan Warrior (Jun 26, 2011)

Many Thanks for the advice, your input is gratefully appreciated.

John


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

We use something similar in size to the cadbury ones.
The BraPlast lids are awful, I've had young sand boas push their way out of them, let alone a Royal hatchling. I also think the Braplasts are too small, babies can grow at a surprising rate and you may end up having to upgrade the box sooner than you expect.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

I Personally use 9l RUBS, and they are fine in there : victory:


----------



## Wiccan Warrior (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you both Amy and Alex!!:2thumb::2thumb:

John


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

building a hatchling rack at weekend (ikea wardrobe type)

making it soley for 5L rubs (besides squeezing in a couple of vivs at bottom) - though going lidless for first time :2thumb:

id consider saving money by using another make but im soooooo used to proper rubs, have always used them - and I know what im working with then


will then only use 9L rubs in current baby rack ( also frees up more space for a few more 18L ones :whistling2

I do like to slowly step up rub sizes as they grow


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

I prefer to use 9l rubs for hatchlings.


----------



## Wiccan Warrior (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice!!! It looks like 9l tubs are the way to go!!! again many thanks for your input :notworthy:


Warmest Wishes,

John


----------

